# Black Friday sales



## Noam Guterman (Nov 11, 2015)

Can anyone chime in on which libraries usually goes on sale during Black Fridays? I'm talking about major discounts, 70% and above.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Nov 11, 2015)

Noam Guterman said:


> 70% and above


This is an insanely high amount - EastWest will probably hit those numbers, but their products are usually on perpetual 50% sale anyway. Of course, some smaller developers may try to reach a larger customer pool by pushing out 80%-off sales, but if you're looking at the established sampling developers (8Dio, Cinesamples, etc), you'll see numbers closer to 40%


----------



## constaneum (Nov 12, 2015)

I believe NI also 50%? I think i've ever come across once during my purchase to Full Kontakt last time.


----------



## Noam Guterman (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm gonna post Black Friday deals that I find.
You guys can add to the list if you come across any.

*Izotope deals*
https://www.izotope.com/en/lp/creat..._content=Non-Owners&utm_term=Music+Production


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 17, 2015)

Waves seem to be having to be having deals every day. I got the Puigtech on the cheap the other night. Nice surprise. Wanted it for ages.


----------



## IFM (Nov 17, 2015)

I need to get HOW so I should wait a week-ish.


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 17, 2015)

Got a smart ass friend who thinks HS Silver will be 50 bucks.
Personally I am getting a new Solar back pack.
Nobody's buys them.
Mine is great but 60% off is too tempting for such a useful multi purpose source of power.
I play samples on a 260watt PC for hours as long as I use IEMs.

HOW is something I think is a fantastic product.
We'll see when the time comes.


----------



## Allegro (Nov 17, 2015)

Lexicon is 50% off on of all their plugins. "Holiday Deals" but close enough.


----------



## kitekrazy (Nov 18, 2015)

Well I have to buy a new set of tires. So much for Black Friday. At least I will be getting $50 off.


----------



## catsass (Nov 18, 2015)

kitekrazy said:


> Well I have to buy a new set of tires. So much for Black Friday. At least I will be getting $50 off.


Interestingly enough, the portion of a vehicle's tire that is in actual contact with the road surface is known as the *Contact patch*.
So, kinda, sorta, in a round-robin roundabout way...


----------



## donbodin (Nov 18, 2015)

I started a list here on the SLR site of all sales we hear about.
http://www.samplelibraryreview.com/Holiday


----------



## donbodin (Nov 18, 2015)

Strezov Sampling up to 30%.. . I just posted there Black Friday sales here.


----------



## playz123 (Nov 18, 2015)

Allegro said:


> Lexicon is 50% off on of all their plugins. "Holiday Deals" but close enough.


Just a heads up though...Lexicon aren't recommending them yet for users of El Capitan or Windows 10.


----------



## Mystic (Nov 18, 2015)

donbodin said:


> I started a list here on the SLR site off all sales we hear about.
> http://www.samplelibraryreview.com/Holiday


Bookmarked! Thanks for the work! :D


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 19, 2015)

8dio just put up one


----------



## kitekrazy (Nov 19, 2015)

catsass said:


> Interestingly enough, the portion of a vehicle's tire that is in actual contact with the road surface is known as the *Contact patch*.
> So, kinda, sorta, in a round-robin roundabout way...


Post of the week.


----------



## Pixelee (Nov 19, 2015)

What's something people would recommend from 8dio? I don't have any 8dio products yet.


----------



## Mystic (Nov 19, 2015)

Pixelee said:


> What's something people would recommend from 8dio? I don't have any 8dio products yet.


I was looking at the Choirs, myself.


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Nov 19, 2015)

"I was looking at the Choirs, myself."

How would you compare 8dio's Lacrimosa and Soundiron's Olympus Symphonic Choir?
The 8dio has 200 singers I see  but no Slavonic syllabus


----------



## Arbee (Nov 19, 2015)

Pixelee said:


> What's something people would recommend from 8dio? I don't have any 8dio products yet.


Their newer solo/group vocal libraries like Jenifer and Studio Sopranos are, in my opinion, a real "step up". I have Adagietto too and a few of their percussion items that I really enjoy.


----------



## Rex282 (Nov 19, 2015)

8Dio was the 1st in the door for Black Friday(besides an early Albion, and EWHO).I felt a bit overwhelmed(but not Spit Fire bludgeoned) on the choices.
Even though I was sorely tempted to just GET IT ALL for $6k and be done with it I’m more realistically looking at Adagio($1100) and Agitato($400) bundles for $900.I definitely know the realistic advantage of saving $600!!.
I already have:

LASS full
EWHO diamond
Cinematic Strings 2
Albion1
Albion One

I know a wide variety of string libraries extends my palette I’m just not clear on “what” Ad and Ag add.Could someone succinctly clarify what these libraries bring to the string table(specifically in context to my strings).

I’m sure it has probably been said ad nauseum I just want to hear it NOW in this Black Friday(week) thread because I’m am going to buy them NOW(unless convinced otherwise).Thanks for your help.

Rex


----------



## Pixelee (Nov 19, 2015)

Arbee said:


> Their newer solo/group vocal libraries like Jenifer and Studio Sopranos are, in my opinion, a real "step up". I have Adagietto too and a few of their percussion items that I really enjoy.



How would you compare Jennifer and Studio Soprano to Soundiron's Francesca Voice?


----------



## Geoff Grace (Nov 20, 2015)

Slightly off-topic, but I would love to know about any SSD sales for storage of all these great libraries.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Brendon Williams (Nov 20, 2015)

Pixelee said:


> What's something people would recommend from 8dio? I don't have any 8dio products yet.



My favorite from 8dio are the Claire woodwinds. They are absolutely beautiful when used for melodic passages.


----------



## Ultraxenon (Nov 20, 2015)

I have a lot of good stuff from 8dio, really love the sound of the strings. I also wonder how the Lacrimosa is compare to librarys like Voxos from cinesample and other librarys in the same price range?


----------



## JohnBMears (Nov 20, 2015)

Rex282 said:


> 8Dio was the 1st in the door for Black Friday(besides an early Albion, and EWHO).I felt a bit overwhelmed(but not Spit Fire bludgeoned) on the choices.
> Even though I was sorely tempted to just GET IT ALL for $6k and be done with it I’m more realistically looking at Adagio($1100) and Agitato($400) bundles for $900.I definitely know the realistic advantage of saving $600!!.
> I already have:
> 
> ...



In contrast to what you now own- Adagio will give you a modern-sounding smaller ensemble with several speeds of legato and several variations of shorts. Agitato will just give you fast legato- in the same sound/size group.


----------



## Mystic (Nov 20, 2015)

Geoff Grace said:


> Slightly off-topic, but I would love to know about any SSD sales for storage of all these great libraries.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


https://www.reddit.com/r/buildapcsales/new/
There ya go.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Nov 20, 2015)

Mystic said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/buildapcsales/new/
> There ya go.


Oh, cool! Thanks, *Mystic*! Much appreciated. 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Walid F. (Nov 20, 2015)

You guys think Spectrasonics will do a sale on their flagship synth? 

W.


----------



## catsass (Nov 20, 2015)

Walid F. said:


> You guys think Spectrasonics will do a sale on their flagship synth?


Survey says: Nope


----------



## resound (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm hoping for a good deal on Komplete Ultimate!


----------



## Walid F. (Nov 20, 2015)

catsass said:


> Survey says: Nope


Booo :-(

W.


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 20, 2015)

great headpones
http://www.adorama.com/SEHD600.html?emailprice=t&utm_medium


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 20, 2015)

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/editorial/features/black-friday-2015/

Spitfire's doing 50% off all bundles (additional 15%) and 25% off entire product range. Pretty nice.


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 20, 2015)

Geoff Grace said:


> Slightly off-topic, but I would love to know about any SSD sales for storage of all these great libraries.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


Check New Egg daily. As far as I've seen, they do the best SSD deals.


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 20, 2015)

My absolute favorite marketing technique includes two words-"up to", as in:

"up to 75% off!!"


----------



## Geoff Grace (Nov 20, 2015)

NYC Composer said:


> Check New Egg daily. As far as I've seen, they do the best SSD deals.


Will do. Thanks, *NYC Composer*! 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Pasticcio (Nov 21, 2015)

prodigalson said:


> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/editorial/features/black-friday-2015/
> 
> Spitfire's doing 50% off all bundles (additional 15%) and 25% off entire product range. Pretty nice.


I read 'up to 50%'


----------



## GULL (Nov 21, 2015)

Sorry for a slight deviation though, Audiobro should have an information page (Sorry, not yet available in your country etc.) for the locations where it is not available. It is a basic thing to look professional and to prevent making false assumptions.


----------



## IFM (Nov 21, 2015)

Never in my life have I waited for a specific sale but this time I'm waiting to see what EW does...need to get some woodwinds.


----------



## dannymc (Nov 21, 2015)

sorry newbie question. so black friday happens every year the end of November for all big and small sample library companies?

Danny


----------



## Jaap (Nov 21, 2015)

dannymc said:


> sorry newbie question. so black friday happens every year the end of November for all big and small sample library companies?
> 
> Danny



Basically you can buy the complete USA for about 50% discount  

On a more serious note: a lot of companies (and not US only) have insane discouns for a few days (or some only the friday itself, it's the friday after thanksgiving I believe). It's not only in the sample world that has those discounts. Games, computers, big shopping malls etc etc.


----------



## dannymc (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks Jaap will keep my eye out for some nice goodies, best get saving


----------



## donbodin (Nov 21, 2015)

Added about 10 more sales on the SLR Holiday Sales Page http://www.samplelibraryreview.com/Holiday
this page is a beast!


----------



## pavolbrezina (Nov 21, 2015)

jrrshop gives 25% for *all* Vienna Instruments. This is like 90% with other brands. Not happens often with this company...


----------



## Baron Greuner (Nov 21, 2015)

Walid F. said:


> You guys think Spectrasonics will do a sale on their flagship synth?
> 
> W.




Uhhhhhh………………No.


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 21, 2015)

Pasticcio said:


> I read 'up to 50%'



yes, I should have been clearer about that. Additional 15% off each bundle so the most heavily discounted bundled will be 50% off.


----------



## Furio (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi everybody, it's the first time I write here.
Soundiron has 35% sales till december 1.


----------



## kunst91 (Nov 21, 2015)

Hey @Daniel James any chance of some black friday action on Alpha and/or Bravo???


----------



## Blackster (Nov 21, 2015)

Just wanna let you guys know that we @audiowiesel have a sale as well! 50% off everything in the store! 
Have a look at ... http://www.audiowiesel.com/


----------



## JC_ (Nov 21, 2015)

I can already feel the GAS taking over:( 

On that note, 'Beyond Earth' for u-he Bazille is 50% off ($14) until Dec 5 @ sounds.futurespeak.ca


----------



## Rex282 (Nov 21, 2015)

JohnBMears said:


> In contrast to what you now own- Adagio will give you a modern-sounding smaller ensemble with several speeds of legato and several variations of shorts. Agitato will just give you fast legato- in the same sound/size group.



thanks John..my finger is still itchy..


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Nov 21, 2015)

Does anyone know if soundtoys will be doing a sale again? I know they just did one for the Summer, but was hoping there were rumblings of a Black Friday sale.


----------



## dannymc (Nov 21, 2015)

anyone know if cinesamples will be having a black friday sale and if so what kinda discounts do they tend to have?

Danny


----------



## Walid F. (Nov 21, 2015)

dannymc said:


> anyone know if cinesamples will be having a black friday sale and if so what kinda discounts do they tend to have?
> 
> Danny



Yeah they usually do. I think it's around 20% or something, nothing too substantial but still very good opportunity to get something you're interested in!

W.


----------



## Walid F. (Nov 21, 2015)

Baron Greuner said:


> Uhhhhhh………………No.



Gahhhhh! Imagine if they did that. Holy shit. 

W.


----------



## patrick76 (Nov 21, 2015)

dannymc said:


> anyone know if cinesamples will be having a black friday sale and if so what kinda discounts do they tend to have?


In 2013 they had "up to 40%" off. I can't remember what they did last year. I will probably pick something up from them this year also if they have a nice sale.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Nov 21, 2015)

The Beyond Earth set has some nice sounds. Thanks for the head's up JC.


----------



## Prockamanisc (Nov 21, 2015)

patrick76 said:


> In 2013 they had "up to 40%" off. I can't remember what they did last year.



They also did 40% off last year.


----------



## ericboehme (Nov 21, 2015)

NYC Composer said:


> Check New Egg daily. As far as I've seen, they do the best SSD deals.


I got a good deal on the Samsung 1TB external SSD T1 on eBay last week. It is hit or miss, but you can stumble on a "best offer" deal with free shipping.


----------



## wbacer (Nov 21, 2015)

I'd like to pick up a couple of Samsung 850 Pro 1Tb SSDs but I'm holding off until Black Friday to see if any deals magically appear. If anyone spots a deal, post it here. Prices appear to be hovering around $427 to $430. I see some for less on eBay but I've a few bad experiences there so I'm a little gun shy.


----------



## dannymc (Nov 22, 2015)

> They also did 40% off last year.



come on cinesamples 40% off again this year please


----------



## Brendon Williams (Nov 22, 2015)

dannymc said:


> come on cinesamples 40% off again this year please



Last year they had a sale, but it wasn't until after Black Friday (it was their Cyber Monday sale).


----------



## Wes Antczak (Nov 22, 2015)

Patchpool is having a sale on various items including sets for Iris, Alchemy, Falcon/Mach5, Serum, and Zebra.


----------



## Prockamanisc (Nov 22, 2015)

Brendon Williams said:


> Last year they had a sale, but it wasn't until after Black Friday (it was their Cyber Monday sale).



I'm looking at my Cinesamples email receipt from last year and it was from November 28th, Black Friday. So it was on sale then, though it's possible that it continued to be on sale though Cyber Monday.


----------



## Brendon Williams (Nov 22, 2015)

Prockamanisc said:


> I'm looking at my Cinesamples email receipt from last year and it was from November 28th, Black Friday. So it was on sale then, though it's possible that it continued to be on sale though Cyber Monday.



I stand corrected then! Sorry for the misinformation - I must have been remembering something else. Maybe they called it a Cyber Monday sale, even though it started on Black Friday?


----------



## SirKen (Nov 23, 2015)

What are the chances of seeing the 50% off Albions bundle again? I didn't have the money at the time but would totally go for it right now.


----------



## kunst91 (Nov 23, 2015)

SirKen said:


> What are the chances of seeing the 50% off Albions bundle again? I didn't have the money at the time but would totally go for it right now.



I think they're doing 15% off the current bundle price. So just look up the Albion bundle and subtract 15%.


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 23, 2015)

pavolbrezina said:


> jrrshop gives 25% for *all* Vienna Instruments. This is like 90% with other brands. Not happens often with this company...



Where exactly did you see this? Jrrshop doesn't seem to be discounting any VSL by more than 10%


----------



## Furio (Nov 23, 2015)

SirKen said:


> What are the chances of seeing the 50% off Albions bundle again? I didn't have the money at the time but would totally go for it right now.


Hi, Spitfire announced up to 50% sale on the bundles. Let's see what they'll do with Albion.
More infos in the spitfireaudio homepage.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 23, 2015)

prodigalson said:


> Where exactly did you see this? Jrrshop doesn't seem to be discounting any VSL by more than 10%


It's only for upgrades of VSL. https://www.jrrshop.com/features/vsl-upgrades


----------



## playz123 (Nov 23, 2015)

kunst91 said:


> I think they're doing 15% off the current bundle price. So just look up the Albion bundle and subtract 15%.


Here's the Black Friday info from Spitfire:
_"We're delighted to announce the terms of our 2015 Black Cyber Sale. Starting at 9am EST on the 26th of November and ending sharp at 9am EST on Tuesday the 1st of December we will be extending our additional 15% off bundles again to you giving you the possibility of getting up to 50% off sold separate RRP depending on which bargain bundle you buy._

_We'll be bringing a number of old favourite bundles out of retirement and remember you can always 'complete' your bundle. Bought the Murals during last year's Black Friday sale and want what we've added this year? Get the same amazing discount but simply pay for the bits you don't have!_

_Oh, and we'll also be discounting our entire individual product range by 25% off. WE NEVER DO THIS, so grab these bargains whilst you can!"_


----------



## CHIgirl (Nov 23, 2015)

Just got another sale email, this time from Impact Soundworks for their orchestral stuff. 33% off Bravura Brass and 50% off Rhapsody Percussion.


----------



## rap_ferr (Nov 23, 2015)

Any news for NI Komplete (Ultimate or not)?


----------



## trumpoz (Nov 23, 2015)

EastWest are doing a sale/price reduction on Composer Cloud, as well as releasing Composer Cloud plus (diamond versions)


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 23, 2015)

playz123 said:


> Here's the Black Friday info from Spitfire:
> _"We're delighted to announce the terms of our 2015 Black Cyber Sale. Starting at 9am EST on the 26th of November and ending sharp at 9am EST on Tuesday the 1st of December we will be extending our additional 15% off bundles again to you giving you the possibility of getting up to 50% off sold separate RRP depending on which bargain bundle you buy._
> 
> _We'll be bringing a number of old favourite bundles out of retirement and remember you can always 'complete' your bundle. Bought the Murals during last year's Black Friday sale and want what we've added this year? Get the same amazing discount but simply pay for the bits you don't have!_
> ...


I like the new website, much better, but I cannot find complete my bundle info anywhere...


----------



## StevenMcDonald (Nov 23, 2015)

CHIgirl said:


> Just got another sale email, this time from Impact Soundworks for their orchestral stuff. 33% off Bravura Brass and 50% off Rhapsody Percussion.



Anyone have any experience with this Brass library? I need new brass desperately, and I've been looking at cinebrass, but MAN that price hurts. I still haven't seen anything from Cinesamples as far as Black Friday sales, and the overview video for Bravura sounded really good...

I sure hope Cinesamples posts some sales soon, because that's a pretty sweet price for Bravura.


----------



## benmrx (Nov 23, 2015)

If I remember correctly, last year Cinesamples had a big discount in Cinebrass. I think it might have been 50% off. I would think its best to wait on any purchases until the weekend to see what other offers might spring up.


----------



## CHIgirl (Nov 23, 2015)

Jellycrackers said:


> Anyone have any experience with this Brass library? I need new brass desperately, and I've been looking at cinebrass, but MAN that price hurts. I still haven't seen anything from Cinesamples as far as Black Friday sales, and the overview video for Bravura sounded really good...
> 
> I sure hope Cinesamples posts some sales soon, because that's a pretty sweet price for Bravura.


I own Bravura and can't believe how good it is for the price. The FX stuff and solo instruments alone are worth the purchase. There are several good videos on Bravura including this one from our own Chris Harris forum member (aka The Darris):


----------



## StevenMcDonald (Nov 23, 2015)

benmrx said:


> If I remember correctly, last year Cinesamples had a big discount in Cinebrass. I think it might have been 50% off. I would think its best to wait on any purchases until the weekend to see what other offers might spring up.



That makes me hopeful! I'm definitely going to wait until I see whatever Cinesamples has to offer before I make any big purchases like this. If it's 50% off, I'll shed a tear of joy.



CHIgirl said:


> I own Bravura and can't believe how good it is for the price. The FX stuff and solo instruments alone are worth the purchase. There are several good videos on Bravura including this one from our own Chris Harris forum member (aka The Darris):




That's good to know! I did listen to the patch overview video while at work today and I was very happy with the sound, especially the legato patches. I can't believe I've made it this long with brass from EWQL Orchestra Silver...

I'm currently listening to the video you linked. Thanks!


----------



## StevenMcDonald (Nov 23, 2015)

Babaghanoush said:


> I own Bravura and can say that the product has been worth the price. This one library is very flexible and does about 90% of what I need it to do so overall it's a very good bang for the buck. The samples are recorded quite dry so with the proper reverb, they blend well. Also their customer service has quite literally been exceptional.
> 
> If I were to be critical, I would say that the library lacks consistency. The trumpet solo & section have worked very well for me and I'm mostly happy with the horns and trombones. The tuba however is the weak link of the bunch with too many note/transitions that stand out and require extra attention to fit in the mix. Also, for me, it wasn't a great "out of the box" and required a good deal of tweaking to balance articulations, etc.



Thanks for the input! I feel like there's always a few notes/articulations that need extra love, so that doesn't put me off too much unless it's a really prevalent problem.

Seems like now it's gonna be a battle of the black friday sales to win my purchase - ISW vs Cinesamples!


----------



## AllanH (Nov 23, 2015)

trumpoz said:


> EastWest are doing a sale/price reduction on Composer Cloud, as well as releasing Composer Cloud plus (diamond versions)


I guess I haven't seen that announced anywhere. I would like the Symphonic Choir, even though I'm not sure I truly "need" it


----------



## kitekrazy (Nov 23, 2015)

AllanH said:


> I guess I haven't seen that announced anywhere. I would like the Symphonic Choir, even though I'm not sure I truly "need" it


Hopefully the will do something better for Xmas. I was hoping to get an upgrade deal.


----------



## playz123 (Nov 23, 2015)

mc_deli said:


> I like the new website, much better, but I cannot find complete my bundle info anywhere...


Order the bundle you want and put it in your cart. Before payment, you will see your price based on the number of items in the bundle you already own. Make sure to use the same email address you used to buy the previous components.


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 23, 2015)

amazon has musical instrument store black friday deals.


----------



## X-Bassist (Nov 23, 2015)

gsilbers said:


> amazon has musical instrument store black friday deals.



20% off selected instruments only. Was so hoping for the Kontrol S61 to make the list, but no deal.


----------



## ericboehme (Nov 23, 2015)

Baron Greuner said:


> Uhhhhhh………………No.


I got Omnisphere from a Florida music dealer on eBay for $450 clear, no tax or shipping. That is truly 10%. Since no one here believes there will be a BF sale, I went an made my best offer last night and got it.


----------



## impressions (Nov 23, 2015)

money do to spend on libraries?


----------



## Mystic (Nov 24, 2015)

gsilbers said:


> amazon has musical instrument store black friday deals.


99% of the stuff Amazon puts on sale is junk, sadly. :(


----------



## Lode_Runner (Nov 24, 2015)

Temptation's starting to get the better of me already... SF Felt Piano 25% off... ISW Rhapsody 50% off... and it's only Tuesday... must forget Paypal password...


----------



## james7275 (Nov 24, 2015)

Heavyocity is having a 'up to' 50% off sale.


----------



## donbodin (Nov 24, 2015)

Just posted the Handheld Sounds sales on the SLR Holiday Sales page

Handheld Sounds 35%-50% OFF Black Friday Sales’s Code
*FHR coupon = FHP35 (35% OFF) Flyinghand Percussion*
*MAD Coupon = MAD50 (50% OFF)*
*OR GET BOTH AT 50% OFF with coupon code BF2015*


----------



## Syneast (Nov 24, 2015)

Anyone know the deal for Albion One for owners of legacy Albion? Is the loyalty discount up for further discount?


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 24, 2015)

Very nice sale on Sonnox/Oxford plugins at AudioDeluxe. I just bought the Oxford Inflator for $71. I'd been coveting it for a while


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 24, 2015)

Just got an email from Sonokinetic that their Cyber week sale is 33% off...just Tutti Vox....

Sonokinetic has a pretty wide catalog, doesn't this seems strange that there would only be a sale on one item??


----------



## X-Bassist (Nov 24, 2015)

prodigalson said:


> Just got an email from Sonokinetic that their Cyber week sale is 33% off...just Tutti Vox....
> 
> Sonokinetic has a pretty wide catalog, doesn't this seems strange that there would only be a sale on one item??



Yes, but they are known for only having one thing on sale at a time. Last year they cycled through short 3 day sales where one individual product was 50% off, then later another, then another, through Christmas. If you have your eye on something get on the mailing list and wait, it just might pop up and you can grab it. But they don't normally do store wide discounts.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Nov 24, 2015)

Our *http://impactsoundworks.com/black-friday-2015/ (Black Friday sale)* just launched! If you're in the market for Bravura, you're going to smile!


----------



## Darthmorphling (Nov 24, 2015)

Musician's Friend has 15% off of orders more than $299. Which means Omnisphere is 15% off. You do have to purchase three qualifying products. It looks like guitar picks are not counted, but stands and strings are. it also comes with an Alesis QX49 MIDI Controller. $413 as of now with two packs of guitar strings. Very tempting.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Nov 24, 2015)

Guitar picks are not included? Oh Cheesus count me out then!

I hate deal breakers.


----------



## tabulius (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm hoping to see some deals for Berlin Strings (bundle), but also interested about Orchestral Tool's new mystery library that is coming end of the year(?).


----------



## rottoy (Nov 24, 2015)

tabulius said:


> I'm hoping to see some deals for Berlin Strings (bundle), but also interested about Orchestral Tool's new mystery library that is coming end of the year(?).


+1
It seems like OT is almost gearing up for an Albion type deal, given the very different sections they teased in all the recent pictures. Now THAT would be amazing!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 24, 2015)

I take it Soniccouture is not having a sale, correct?


----------



## Lode_Runner (Nov 24, 2015)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> I take it Soniccouture is not having a sale, correct?



Soniccouture did a Black Friday sale in *2014* (bold so no one misreads this as a current deal) which was 33% off for 1 library, 40% for 2, 50% for 3. It was only for 2 days and was announced on Black Friday, so if they're going to do one this year it'll likely still be a couple of days before it's announced. 

Even if they don't have a Black Friday they traditionally do Christmas sales, and they're usually very generous (eg buy one get one free, or 40% off one).


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 24, 2015)

Oh, I need something from them this week, so fingers crossed for Friday. Thanks!


----------



## g.c. (Nov 24, 2015)

Noam Guterman said:


> Can anyone chime in on which libraries usually goes on sale during Black Fridays? I'm talking about major discounts, 70% and above.


Alexnder publishing has just put the Ircam Bundles out again, including Tools 1.1 out for $600.00. The site has a good bit of other stuff there also.
g.c.


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Nov 24, 2015)

Will there be an additional black friday deal other than the composer cloud?

Also, on the composer cloud deal, if I have 95% of the library's I want from east west, is there any benefit to signing up, seeing as how it's a hit or miss on future EW library's for me?


----------



## ericboehme (Nov 24, 2015)

Mystic said:


> 99% of the stuff Amazon puts on sale is junk, sadly. :(


Agree. Hate Amazon. I do much better on eBay. Just have to be patient and you will get a best offer deal from someone. Just got Omnisphere for $450, no tax, no shipping. Made a BO below their $479 buy it now. I know it is only 10% off list, but with no tax in, that is an additional 10% from someone like Sweetwater. Got my Novation midi controller the same way from an independent Sam Ash dealer in Tampa with no sales tax to TN, so my best offer was $50 below best deal. At about 30% off.


----------



## X-Bassist (Nov 24, 2015)

We will probably see a lot more pop up during the next 2 days- many wait until Thursday to announce.


----------



## TimJohnson (Nov 25, 2015)

ThinkSpace Education currently have a sale on our courses:

*Premium Course + Short Course for only £695*

Enter* THINKSPACENOV *at the checkout.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Nov 25, 2015)

Best Service is having a 30% off sale, including select updates. I updated to ERA2 for $69.30.

I should also mention that Best Service is a dealer for Spitfire, though I have no idea if any of their Spitfire prices might be lowered for Black Friday? I believe that some people were having trouble purchasing direct and I think Spitfire might also not do Paypal. So it's possible this might be another option for some folks.

www.bestservice.de


Please note that as of this writing the Spitfire prices are not changed and I am not saying that they will change. Just something to keep an eye on maybe. They do however, have Olafur Arnalds EVOLUTIONS for $224, which is the same price as at Spitfire, so another option for some.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Nov 26, 2015)

Wes Antczak said:


> Best Service is having a 30% off sale, including select updates. I updated to ERA2 for $69.30.



30% OFF Best Service libraries until Monday November 30th  

* excluded are Emotional Cello    and Organum Venezia and some upgrades.


----------



## trumpoz (Nov 26, 2015)

UAD have their Black Friday sale up.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Nov 26, 2015)

trumpoz said:


> UAD have their Black Friday sale up.


Uad plugins only work from their hardware platform?


----------



## Noam Guterman (Nov 26, 2015)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Uad plugins only work from their hardware platform?


Yes


----------



## Wes Antczak (Nov 26, 2015)

Sorry about the things you wanted not being included, Lode_Runner.

I just checked and most of the Spitfire items are indeed on special (except as noted in the Spitfire thread), so that is a good option for folks who for whatever reason are unable to purchase directly.

Update... I see that AudioDeluxe also carries Spitfire libraries and is also offering reduced pricing. Same promotional rules apply, so not applicable to Albion One. AudioDeluxe has fewer items to choose from than Best Service, but as with Best Service affords yet another option for some.


----------



## Matt Riley (Nov 26, 2015)

Any word on Orchestral Tools? I've got my eye on Berlin Woodwinds.


----------



## Jaybee (Nov 26, 2015)

Keeping fingers crossed for Cinesamples & Embertone.


----------



## JC_ (Nov 26, 2015)

Jaybee said:


> Keeping fingers crossed for Cinesamples & Embertone.



Same I'm guessing we'll see them sometime today or tomorrow.


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 26, 2015)

I just picked up Spitfire's eDNA and am PATIENTLY waiting for it to show up in my Spitfire downloads. How I do love waiting, waiting........


----------



## Noam Guterman (Nov 26, 2015)

NI 50% Off http://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/special-offer/


----------



## rap_ferr (Nov 26, 2015)

Kompletes not included, sadly.

Do you guys think it's worth to wait until tomorrow? What's usual for NI regarding sales?

Cause if ultimate goes to about 799, i'll buy it. If not I'll buy the regular version this month and upgrade in the next one to ultimate.


----------



## Pietro (Nov 26, 2015)

Noam Guterman said:


> NI 50% Off http://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/special-offer/



Damn, and I bought some stuff from them last friday :/.

- Piotr


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 26, 2015)

Eduardo Tarilonte's Mystica (US$132) & Cantus ($125) at http://kellysmusicandcomputers.com/mystica


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 26, 2015)

Has anyone mentioned http://www.amplesound.net/en/index.asp yet
I have serious LAS for the Nylon, sounds marvellous to my ears.

>up to 55% off


----------



## catsass (Nov 26, 2015)

quantum7 said:


> I just picked up Spitfire's eDNA and am PATIENTLY waiting for it to show up in my Spitfire downloads. How I do love waiting, waiting........


Is it soup yet?


----------



## paoling (Nov 26, 2015)

*Trio Broz: Solo Viola*
*€69 / $79 now €55 / $59
AURORA 1.2
€139 / $149 now €89 / $99
My Piano
€59 / $69 now €39 / $49
TimeDrops
€65 / $69 now €45 / $49

*


----------



## Baron Greuner (Nov 26, 2015)

Two good looking things on NI maybe worth looking at are Monark and Session Horns Pro both at 50% off.


----------



## spoon (Nov 26, 2015)

Norman Ludwin's books are 20% off right now.

http://www.musicnewapproach.com


----------



## Spip (Nov 26, 2015)

rap_ferr said:


> Kompletes not included, sadly.
> 
> Do you guys think it's worth to wait until tomorrow? What's usual for NI regarding sales?
> 
> Cause if ultimate goes to about 799, i'll buy it. If not I'll buy the regular version this month and upgrade in the next one to ultimate.



They usually have another sale around chrismas. I would wait...


----------



## Noam Guterman (Nov 26, 2015)

Pietro said:


> Damn, and I bought some stuff from them last friday :/.
> 
> - Piotr


DOH!1


----------



## Rex282 (Nov 26, 2015)

Here’s a very good deal.Waves Silver for $99(16 plugs) retail $599
http://www.waves.com/lpn/black-friday-2015/free-plugin

Best Service has it discounted at $159.23, Waves has it for $179.Then upgrade Silver to Gold for $50!

$149=Waves Gold(35 plugs) retail $799


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Nov 26, 2015)

Ilia efimov also bf sales


----------



## JC_ (Nov 26, 2015)

ChristopherDoucet said:


> Will there be an additional black friday deal other than the composer cloud?



It appears there is a regular holiday sale going on as well - I checked and a bunch of stuff is 50% off (Hollywood Percussion included)


----------



## kunst91 (Nov 26, 2015)

Noam Guterman said:


> NI 50% Off http://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/special-offer/



I always feel like buying individual products from NI is such a waste given the relatively low cost of upgrading komplete. Was really hoping they would have a deal on 10 ultimate


----------



## benmrx (Nov 26, 2015)

Rex282 said:


> Here’s a very good deal.Waves Silver for $99(16 plugs) retail $599
> http://www.waves.com/lpn/black-friday-2015/free-plugin
> 
> Best Service has it discounted at $159.23, Waves has it for $179.Then upgrade Silver to Gold for $50!
> ...



Or just go to Audiodeluxe and grab Gold for $145


----------



## Syneast (Nov 26, 2015)

No love for owners of Kontakt 1-4 who want to update to 5 though? Can anyone confirm that the update was priced the same yesterday or am I seeing something wrong?


----------



## Rex282 (Nov 26, 2015)

benmrx said:


> Or just go to Audiodeluxe and grab Gold for $145



I see $199...is there a coupon also.

http://audiodeluxe.com/products/waves-gold-bundle


----------



## JE Martinsen (Nov 26, 2015)

Wavesfactory 50% off on all products.
http://www.wavesfactory.com/

Drumdrops has a BF sale with 30% off everything.
https://drumdrops.com/

Analogue Drums has a BOGOF deal.
http://www.analoguedrums.com/

Pianoteq Pro (plus upgrades to Pro) 30% off.
https://www.pianoteq.com/buy?black_friday_offer

Soniccouture posted a message on Facebook : "There is no Black Friday sale this year - instead we're preparing for our Christmas Sale and a new product launch.." They'll hopefully have a 40% off / BOGOF sale as has been mentioned here.

Great Black Friday sale so far methinks, and it's barely friday yet! Waiting impatiently for announcements from Cinesamples, Embertone and Orange Tree Samples. As I'm sure many of us are!


----------



## ag75 (Nov 26, 2015)

This is promising


----------



## trumpoz (Nov 26, 2015)

Damage @ $149 and waves Gold $199 is getting really really tempting


----------



## JE Martinsen (Nov 26, 2015)

ag75 said:


> This is promising



Indeed it is! 

Btw, Best Service has a good offer on Chris Hein Winds Complete. The price has been lowered siginficantly. Regular price before was 649 Euro, now it's been lowered to 399 Euro. Add the BF deal and you can get the whole shebang for 279,30 Euro.

http://www.bestservice.de/en/chris_hein_winds_complete.html


----------



## Tatu (Nov 26, 2015)

And.. Cinesamples; 40% off of everything.


----------



## cAudio (Nov 27, 2015)

Rex282 said:


> I see $199...is there a coupon also.
> 
> http://audiodeluxe.com/products/waves-gold-bundle


You'll have to log in to see that price.


----------



## tokatila (Nov 27, 2015)

LA Drama drums 399$.

Also Full LASS 799$


----------



## Lode_Runner (Nov 27, 2015)

rap_ferr said:


> Kompletes not included, sadly.
> 
> Do you guys think it's worth to wait until tomorrow? What's usual for NI regarding sales?
> 
> Cause if ultimate goes to about 799, i'll buy it. If not I'll buy the regular version this month and upgrade in the next one to ultimate.



Sorry rap_ferr, looks like my suggestion to wait a few weeks didn't pay off.


----------



## trumpoz (Nov 27, 2015)

AudioDelux adds a discount for members.

Just got Waves Gold for $148.


----------



## mrd777 (Nov 27, 2015)

YES! Cinesamples been waiting all day. Drums of war 2 I wanted.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Nov 27, 2015)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Oh, I need something from them this week, so fingers crossed for Friday. Thanks!



Sorry Ned, looks like a Soniccouture sale is not happening. 



JE Martinsen said:


> Soniccouture posted a message on Facebook : "There is no Black Friday sale this year - instead we're preparing for our Christmas Sale and a new product launch.." They'll hopefully have a 40% off / BOGOF sale as has been mentioned here.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Nov 27, 2015)

Sorry if some of these have been posted already:
Orange Tree Samples 35% off code:OrangeFriday2015
Chocolate Audio 50% off
XLN audio 50% off everything
Precision Sound 50% off everything
Lots of sales on at Sampleism
Premier Sound Factory 50%, 40% or 30% sales
UVI 30% off storewide (except Falcon)
Realitone $110 off Realivox ladies, and $100 off Realidrums
Synthogy - buy Ivory 2 or Ivory uprights, and get American or Italian piano free
Soundiron 35% off
Evolution Series up to 40% off
8Dio tiered sale 40% for $600 of products, 30% for $400 and 20% for $200
Gospel Musicians 40% off
and I know Ilya Efimov, Impact Soundworks, Best Service, Cinesamples, Native Instruments, Spitfire, and Wavesfactory have all been mentioned already

And the annual thread of Black Friday sales at KVR:
http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=450643

-edited to add heaps more stuff


----------



## derstefmitf (Nov 27, 2015)

*Sonuscore* is also doing a pretty neat BF Sale: http://sonuscore.com

I mean for Action Strings, Action Strikes and Emotive Strings it's basically the same deal as NI (obviously :D ), but they just launched a new great new product, which is also on sale.


----------



## Guffy (Nov 27, 2015)

This is the worst time of the year to be broke.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Nov 27, 2015)

Matt Riley said:


> Any word on Orchestral Tools? I've got my eye on Berlin Woodwinds.



From facebook 18mins ago: "we don't have a Black Friday sale.
Next week we will announce our new Collection that will have a very attractive pre-order pricing."


----------



## Pietro (Nov 27, 2015)

Noam Guterman said:


> DOH!1



They also responded, they will not offer any grace period refunds .

- Piotr


----------



## PJMorgan (Nov 27, 2015)

tokatila said:


> LA Drama drums 399$.
> 
> Also Full LASS 799$



These have been at that sale price for a while now.

Back on track: Not sure wether to go for cineperc core or CineBrass Pro, I already have cineabrass core......decisions, decisions.....


----------



## rap_ferr (Nov 27, 2015)

Lode_Runner said:


> Sorry rap_ferr, looks like my suggestion to wait a few weeks didn't pay off.


No trouble!

I was hoping they included Komplete in the sales.

I just grabbed the regular version.


----------



## dannymc (Nov 27, 2015)

cinesamples you have broke me, but in a good way


----------



## Guffy (Nov 27, 2015)

PJMorgan said:


> These have been at that sale price for a while now.
> 
> Back on track: Not sure wether to go for cineperc core or CineBrass Pro, I already have cineabrass core......decisions, decisions.....


Cinebrass Pro


----------



## catsass (Nov 27, 2015)

derstefmitf said:


> *Sonuscore* is also doing a pretty neat BF Sale: http://sonuscore.com
> they just launched a new great new product, which is also on sale.


Agreed. Origins Vol.1 - Steel Tongue & Sansula is taunting me.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Nov 27, 2015)

catsass said:


> Agreed. Origins Vol.1 Steel Tongue & Sansula is taunting me.



Me too. I've been watching the videos and listening to the demos. I started to imagine myself using it for a rainforest wildlife documentary :D.


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 27, 2015)

Don't know if anyone's mentioned this yet but Universal Audio is doing a pretty huge sale. 

EMT 140 for $99 among many many others


----------



## dpasdernick (Nov 27, 2015)

I feel like such a Black Friday loser. Last year at this time I had spent about a grand on stuff. This year I bought a used line mixer for $80. I am holding out for a Korg Kronos but the reality is I have enough hardware software to last me a lifetime. Am I losing my gear lust? Maybe it's "low T?" I hope this is only temporary... 

Happy hunting!


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Nov 27, 2015)

fabfilter has 25% on their total bundle.


----------



## ag75 (Nov 27, 2015)

So I have cinebrass core and cinewinds core and the string runs library. What's the next cinesample library I buy? I feel like I should take advantage of the 40%. Really loving the upright piano walkthroughs.


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Nov 27, 2015)

Bought Soundtoys v5 Bundle, Output Signal and a lot of stuff from the Loop Loft! I''m going to save all year and hit Black Friday next year and get EVERYTHING I'm missing.


----------



## pderbidge (Nov 27, 2015)

Just saw that BigFishAudio added some new deals. For you cinematic and sound design folks Zodiac is only $49 right now, down from $200. I'm already spent this year but this looks like a great deal! Oh well, maybe next year

http://www.bigfishaudio.com/detail.html?1;16;1::516918::::::::B516918::516870


----------



## Brendon Williams (Nov 27, 2015)

ChristopherDoucet said:


> Bought Soundtoys v5 Bundle



So tempted to get that!


----------



## hawpri (Nov 27, 2015)

ag75 said:


> So I have cinebrass core and cinewinds core and the string runs library. What's the next cinesample library I buy? I feel like I should take advantage of the 40%. Really loving the upright piano walkthroughs.


Do you have CineBrass PRO, or do you only use CORE to compliment another brass library?


----------



## ericboehme (Nov 27, 2015)

dpasdernick said:


> Am I losing my gear lust? Maybe it's "low T?" I hope this is only temporary...
> 
> Happy hunting!


Not a bad thing losing gear lust. We are all losing T. Maybe we should spend a grand on that issue this year.


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 27, 2015)

ag75 said:


> So I have cinebrass core and cinewinds core and the string runs library. What's the next cinesample library I buy? I feel like I should take advantage of the 40%. Really loving the upright piano walkthroughs.



Kinda depends on what kind of music you write. I love the upright pianos but they are very "characterful" pianos. not 100% in tune and a kinda idiosyncratic.

If you already have and like CineWinds and CineBrass then why not go for CineStrings Core?


----------



## ag75 (Nov 28, 2015)

hawpri said:


> Do you have CineBrass PRO, or do you only use CORE to compliment another brass library?


I have a few Brass libraries but was thinking getting the pro library as well. Is that a no brainer?


----------



## ag75 (Nov 28, 2015)

prodigalson said:


> Kinda depends on what kind of music you write. I love the upright pianos but they are very "characterful" pianos. not 100% in tune and a kinda idiosyncratic.
> 
> If you already have and like CineWinds and CineBrass then why not go for CineStrings Core?


Haven't heard much about the cinestrings. Is it wort having? I have Cinematic strings II and the sable libraries.


----------



## ohernie (Nov 28, 2015)

FWIW, there are some really good deals on Chris Hein Horns Compact out there. Just picked it up for $126 at Kelly's.


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 28, 2015)

ag75 said:


> Haven't heard much about the cinestrings. Is it wort having? I have Cinematic strings II and the sable libraries.



I love CineStrings, personally. It's a different sound to many other ambient string libraries, it's raw and in your face in a good way IMO. It's not as lush out of the box as Cinematic Strings 2 but you can feel the bows on the strings and IMO combined with the other CineSymphony products you can really get the Hollywood sound. It doesn't have as many articulations as Sable and others and for now doesn't really do light, nimble legato well but at $299 it's a steal, especially if you already like the room sound of CineWinds and CineBrass. I also love layering it with Symphobia and other string libraries. It might give a nice edge to CS2 for moments when you feel CS2 is too lush or warm.

Back when CineStrings first came out Benny Oschmann did a good mockup of moments from 'Back to the Future' with it that you can check out here. All CineStrings, CineBrass and CineWinds

https://www.dropbox.com/s/62eeznz7oj9k1v7/bttf_cinestrings.mp3


----------



## X-Bassist (Nov 28, 2015)

ag75 said:


> I have a few Brass libraries but was thinking getting the pro library as well. Is that a no brainer?



If you score big pieces or need a good brass growl, CineBrass pro is great. The monster horns and other instruments have a great "big"sound and lots of dynamic, def a great buy if you love doing big brass or love brassy low end. Spitfire Albion 3 is also another way to go, but doesn't have the solo instruments that makes CB Pro so nice. CineWinds Pro is also great for solo instruments that are missing from Core- it's my main WW library, though I know Berlin WW has taken it even further (for a price). CineWinds has that Sony scoring stage sound which to me, sounds like the classic Hollywood movie. They did it right with multiple mics to get a great tight sound or a wide stage sound, and all the mix tracks and programmed mix settings sound great. They are just about to release ensemble patches to all owners, and are releasing Player versions of most of their orchestra libraries (smart for capturing customers new to samples who don't own kontakt) and should be releasing CineStrings Solo soon too. Good time to get into Cinesamples.


----------



## hawpri (Nov 28, 2015)

ag75 said:


> I have a few Brass libraries but was thinking getting the pro library as well. Is that a no brainer?


If you already have what you need for brass, then maybe not. There's more content in PRO than in CORE, but I guess it would depend on how comfortable you are with working with samples recorded in different spaces.


----------



## tokatila (Nov 28, 2015)

Gosh....I finally received the registration code for ERA 2. And successfully used it to activate Peking Hand Percussion. Darn; was preparing for intense crumhorn sessions.


----------



## X-Bassist (Nov 28, 2015)

hawpri said:


> If you already have what you need for brass, then maybe not. There's more content in PRO than in CORE, but I guess it would depend on how comfortable you are with working with samples recorded in different spaces.



To be clear CineBrass Core and Pro were recorded in the same room, I assume he's talking about combining them with other samples outside of Cinesamples. But I've gotten good mixes combining them with Hollywood Orchestra and other outside libraries, just depends which you want to keep drier and which you want to use for the room. Cinesamples even has a free room tone instrument for the Sony scoring stage so you can add room tone.


----------



## quidam (Nov 29, 2015)

Waves TrueVerb is available for free download: http://www.waves.com/lpn/black-friday-2015/free-plugin


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 29, 2015)

pderbidge said:


> Just saw that BigFishAudio added some new deals. For you cinematic and sound design folks Zodiac is only $49 right now, down from $200. I'm already spent this year but this looks like a great deal! Oh well, maybe next year
> 
> http://www.bigfishaudio.com/detail.html?1;16;1::516918::::::::B516918::516870



this libraries license is good in comparison to their loop samples libraries where you cannot use them on music libraries unless you have an extra license specific for music libraries. 
im not buying anything from them until they change that. i know, good for me right?... but just an fyi for those who don't know about big fish licensing.


----------



## Noam Guterman (Nov 29, 2015)

Not Black Friday, but Black Grand http://vstbuzz.com/deals/70-off-the-black-grand-piano-by-sampletekk


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Nov 29, 2015)

Kind of late to the party, but anyone know of the best (cheapest) way to get the following

*Kontakt 5 full *(would prefer a cheap way of getting Komplete 10 to get a better bang-for-buck as I'm just starting out and could use all the libraries you get with Komplete)

*EW Spaces* (I see its 50% off now, might just pull the trigger unless you all think there will be a better sale around Christmas)

*8dio Choir + solo voice* (leaning towards 40% off Lacrimosa and either Jenifer or Laurie

*Placeholder Brass*, leaning towards Hollywood Brass. If what I see is correct (Hollywood Brass, WW, Strings, Perc, and free Harp all DIamond for $667) that i might just get that entire bundle. I say placeholder because I am holding out for *Berlin Brass*, I'm counting on it being absolutely insane. But i need to get started

Currently I OWN the following and am just getting started. I am able to get educators discounts as well. I am looking to write trailer music, game soundtracks, and collabing with a singer songwriter that I play with for both independant releases and possibly getting into the scary world of liscenced music.

ALBION ONE
Hans Zimmer Percussion (just the london ensembles for now)

I want to get some individual sections ASAP.


----------



## Rex282 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hat_Tricky said:


> Kind of late to the party, but anyone know of the best (cheapest) way to get the following
> 
> *Kontakt 5 full *(would prefer a cheap way of getting Komplete 10 to get a better bang-for-buck as I'm just starting out and could use all the libraries you get with Komplete)
> 
> ...




Personally I’d get (and I did) Kontakt on it’s own for $200 (I’m not a huge fan of the Komplete series) to save for other things.Kontakt full is for libraries that don’t run on the K player like 8Dio(why I HAD to get it!) but most bigger libraries run on K Player.

I’d also go for Cinesample Core or Pro($239 ea) or better yet the bundle for $449 over EW Brass diamond unbundled.

For the choir…Strezov Storm Choir 2 Core($269) or Complete $379) is a good deal.If you get 8Dio Lacrimosa($599) remember to get something else(like Seahorse for $9) to make it over $600 to qualify for 40%.

Spaces will be “on sale” soon for “$150” but if you don’t have many plugs I'd go for(and did…) Waves Gold at Audio Deluxe for $150!


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Nov 29, 2015)

Rex282 said:


> Personally I’d get (and I did) Kontakt on it’s own for $200 (I’m not a huge fan of the Komplete series) to save for other things.Kontakt full is for libraries that don’t run on the K player like 8Dio(why I HAD to get it!) but most bigger libraries run on K Player.
> 
> I’d also go for Cinesample Core or Pro($239 ea) or better yet the bundle for $449 over EW Brass diamond unbundled.
> 
> ...



TY so much for your reply, I love the Cinesample Brass, but I might hold out to see what Berlin Brass is like (i'm def. getting Berlin Woodwinds) This is why that $670 deal for Hollywood EVERYTHING seems so good, even as a placeholder, i would still use them even after getting Berlin Brass as i'm seeing here every library has its strengths and weaknesses. I just can't afford to get multiple libraries ATM so i'm looking to just get a good Core (no pun intended haha!)

I'd be getting Lacrimosa + Laurie so that would get me 40% off.

Re: Kontakt vs Komplete, since i'm also doing some pop stuff, i thought some of the offerings in Komplete would be usefull. Ugh, so many choices to make!


----------



## cAudio (Nov 29, 2015)

Hat_Tricky said:


> Re: Kontakt vs Komplete, since i'm also doing some pop stuff, i thought some of the offerings in Komplete would be usefull. Ugh, so many choices to make!


Hi,
Native Instruments usually have a christmas sale and have had deals on Komplete earlier. I got Komplete ultimate for 50% off two years ago. You could gamble on that, but then you risk to miss the current deal on Kontakt.


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Nov 30, 2015)

Just letting everyone know, I just bought Soundtoys v5 for Black Friday and there was a complication on my end and I always like to mention when I've had a particularly good experience with them and I must say...Soundtoy's customer service was fantastic and very helpful! Glad I finally bought their products!!


----------



## Studio E (Nov 30, 2015)

dpasdernick said:


> I feel like such a Black Friday loser. Last year at this time I had spent about a grand on stuff. This year I bought a used line mixer for $80. I am holding out for a Korg Kronos but the reality is I have enough hardware software to last me a lifetime. Am I losing my gear lust? Maybe it's "low T?" I hope this is only temporary...
> 
> Happy hunting!


Right there with you. I've spent so much the last couple of years, in order to get my studio to where I really wanted it, I feel very satiated. I keep picking up little things here and there, but I feel pretty great about the state of hardware/software overall.


----------



## pavolbrezina (Dec 4, 2015)

prodigalson said:


> Where exactly did you see this? Jrrshop doesn't seem to be discounting any VSL by more than 10%



It reached me with email. Coupon code was Vienna (it is not working anymore). entered on checkout and bought complete strings bundle on almost half the price


----------



## Lassi Tani (Dec 4, 2015)

Update:

I got Steel Tongue and Sansula, really fun library!  Love the interface and the sounds I get from it.


----------

